# Twin 45 stories towers "near" TECOM + other exciting news from construction weekly!



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

*Twin 45 storey towers "near" TECOM + other exciting news from construction weekly!*

FROM CONSTUCTION WEEKLY
On site work has begun for a new twin tower project on SZ highway, following the award of the enabling and pillings work to the local Middle East foundations. the award paves the wayy for the main package on the two 45 stories mixed use bldgs. to be issued in April. Located near the media city the project is going to cost AED 400 million ($109 million). the local consultant is the national engineering bureau (neb) and the client is TECOM.

and..
The local SS lootah Contracting company is the latest frim to win work at the JLT, after it was awarded the AED 150 nillion ($40 million) contract for the residential Millennium Tower. neb is the consultant.

and...remember the hotel on the jumairah beach road i mentioned earlier..
lebanon's arabian construction company has been selected for an estimated AED 300 million ($82 million) contract to build a new 300 room, 5* hotel near the le meriden mina seyahi and will take 24 months to complete. the consultant is the local archon and the client is a local private investor.

btw what is millennium tower?

R


----------



## mafjar (Aug 2, 2004)

I think these guys are a bit Khaleej Times, as all three stories appeared in MEED last week and they seem to have copied them word for word.




THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> FROM CONSTUCTION WEEKLY
> On site work has begun for a new twin tower project on SZ highway, following the award of the enabling and pillings work to the local Middle East foundations. the award paves the wayy for the main package on the two 45 stories mixed use bldgs. to be issued in April. Located near the media city the project is going to cost AED 400 million ($109 million). the local consultant is the national engineering bureau (neb) and the client is TECOM.
> 
> and..
> ...


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

cool, as soon as there are press releases we can add it to the tower development section

millenium tower? never heard of it, but seems to be in jlt


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

Dubai awaits projects worth billions

These are over and above the already announced projects in various parts of the city.

"Due the lack of adequate housing facilities, various development projects have been held back by authorities in Dubai and that reflects the need for additional supply of quality accommodation facilities in the emirate," said a property developer.

"The strong growth in Dubai's property sector, which has attracted more than Dh100 billion in investment already, will continue for another three to five years.

"We do not see the market softening during this period," he said, dismissing the rumours of a possible property bubble.

The market, however, is expected to stabilise in 10 to 15 years, said Abdul Rahman G. Al Muttaiwe'e, director-general of the Dubai Chamber of Commerce and Industry (DCCI).

"There is enough room for new projects in Dubai and we see an unprecedented growth in the real estate market of Dubai," he said, while opening Home Owners Dubai exhibition at the Madinat Jumeirah Hotel yesterday.

"We do not see the possibility of a collapse in the market, due to a healthy and balanced growth taking place in the emirate. There are associated developments, businesses, industries, logistics, transportation and tourism industry all are growing, which will complement the growth of the real estate sector in Dubai.

"However, we do not foresee a market stabilisation before 10 years. We expect the market to stabilise in 10 to 15 years from now."

Officials also urged the authorities to create a strong regulatory body to monitor the market closely, which will look into environmental and consumer issues and rights.

Referring to a recent scandal in the market by a realtor, Al Muttaiwee said, the government has taken appropriate measures to contain this.

"The authorities have put laws into practices to check this and to bring confidence among investors. These types of events are isolated incidents However, the government is alert and it has acted."

A private developer said, the incident reflects the absence of a proper regulatory body to monitor the sector.

"Property buyers also should demand the inclusion of specification sheet as part of the contract, besides other aspects."
R


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

This is just 20 meters distance from the Al Salam Tecom tower site, closer to that project "The Towers". 

They have blocked the site and Middle east Foundation's site offices and board are already there.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Whats up with that Towers project anyway? Long time no update on that one.


----------



## mafjar (Aug 2, 2004)

Is Construction Weekly the same as Constrction Week?



THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> FROM CONSTUCTION WEEKLY
> On site work has begun for a new twin tower project on SZ highway, following the award of the enabling and pillings work to the local Middle East foundations. the award paves the wayy for the main package on the two 45 stories mixed use bldgs. to be issued in April. Located near the media city the project is going to cost AED 400 million ($109 million). the local consultant is the national engineering bureau (neb) and the client is TECOM.
> 
> and..
> ...


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

was there any render along with the article
maybe even on the signboard?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

No signboard at the site, exept one for Middle East Foundation


----------

